# Interested in a Tandem with Coasting Capability for Stoker



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi folks,

Interested if anyone is selling a tandem bike that allows the stoker to coast. We still have our '06 Trek T-2000 road tandem which was awesome, but wife developed a leg-circulation problem years back so now interested in one that lets her coast for a break while I pedal. (I like to spin.) There used to be some kind of crank chainring with a freewheel or something but apparently it's not available any more.

We're over 50, and thankfully fiscally okay, so feel free to mention whatever you have. Also you could mention mtb, bike-path, or road. I think we would want to hold out for a road bike or mtb but it doesn't hurt to let me know of a bike-path bike you might know of. (Dare I say "Hybrid", although that brings shivers up my spine, it could be a good fit for wife and I if we can't find something else.)

Not in a hurry.

Mod- Sorry if this isn't allowed... you can erase and just let me know.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Edit for brain-deadness- Large front, medium back I think. (I'm 5-11", she's 5-4".)


----------



## hroom (Apr 3, 2021)

As far as I know such tandems are not common, the only new tandem with independent coasting I've come across recently is this one: MOTAN M-250 750 Watt Electric Tandem Bicycle Built for Two
I know this is probably far from what you are looking for, but I just thought I should mention it if you might find it by any chance useful.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Check out da Vinci tandems





Drivetrain | da Vinci Designs Tandems







www.davincitandems.com


----------



## Norm Parish (May 7, 2021)

Wheelspeed said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Interested if anyone is selling a tandem bike that allows the stoker to coast. We still have our '06 Trek T-2000 road tandem which was awesome, but wife developed a leg-circulation problem years back so now interested in one that lets her coast for a break while I pedal. (I like to spin.) There used to be some kind of crank chainring with a freewheel or something but apparently it's not available any more.
> 
> ...


Hi Wheelspeed,

I have an old but entirely serviceable Lonstaff tandem which may fit your needs.

It has a freewheel between the pilot and stoker which enables the stoker to coast.

I found this useful, not only when my wife wanted a break, but also when negotiating difficult sections, where she could stop pedalling and allow me to work it out.

I have posted photographs below.

I want £500 for the tandem. Any questions please call Norm on 07982 135416.

I also have an electric wheel which I have used on th4e bike. It will assist up hills or will take you about 12 miles at 15m.p.h. without pedalling. I can add this on for another £250.


----------

